# Pics of first ABT's



## falco78

Used a mix of whipped cream cheese, shredded pepper jack cheese, cooked bacon, diced jalapeno all for the stuffing then wrapped in bacon and delicious!
	

		
			
		

		
	








sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## smokinhusker

Those look great!


----------



## jetman

Looks very great and good job keeping all the cheesy goodness inside!!


----------



## meangene

Wow those look great!!!!!


----------



## dougmays

Diced Japs, in the cream cheese, inside of a Jap?? Your a crazy person!! LOL. Looks Great!


----------



## dr k

Triple pepper double bacon ABT's!  I like them hot!


----------



## msstatedawg

I've been doing these for about 15 years, but this is the first time I've heard then referred to as "ABT". Anyone want to clue me in on the meaning of that acronym?

Pro tips:

- Regular cream cheese works best. Low fat or fat-free runs out too easily.
- Use a full slice of bacon per pepper to totally encapsulate the pepper. This reduces cream cheese loss.
- Stuff with strips of chicken marinated overnight with your fav seasonings.
- Stuff with cream cheese first, then meat. Helps to hold in the cream cheese.
- Leave veins and seeds in peppers for a man-version of beautiful hotness.
- Build a fire in your grill with a shoebox full of charcoal. When briquettes are white, put peppers on highest warmer rack, close lid, permit minimal air flow (no grease fire worries), come back in 30 minutes. Perfection.


----------



## dr k

MSStateDawg said:


> I've been doing these for about 15 years, but this is the first time I've heard then referred to as "ABT". Anyone want to clue me in on the meaning of that acronym?
> 
> Pro tips:
> 
> - Regular cream cheese works best. Low fat or fat-free runs out too easily.
> - Use a full slice of bacon per pepper to totally encapsulate the pepper. This reduces cream cheese loss.
> - Stuff with strips of chicken marinated overnight with your fav seasonings.
> - Stuff with cream cheese first, then meat. Helps to hold in the cream cheese.
> - Leave veins and seeds in peppers for a man-version of beautiful hotness.
> - Build a fire in your grill with a shoebox full of charcoal. When briquettes are white, put peppers on highest warmer rack, close lid, permit minimal air flow (no grease fire worries), come back in 30 minutes. Perfection.


Atomic Buffalo Turds.  This link has some helpful SMF acronyms:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions


----------



## humdinger

Looks awesome! Haven't made these in a while...


----------



## driedstick

Those look great good job


----------



## s2k9k

Great looking ABT''s!!!


----------



## rdknb

They look oh so good, well done


----------



## graysway bbq

Wow looks good


----------



## cajun smoke

chicken in them? awesome! i'm cooking some saturday to eat while i watch LSU beat bama!


----------



## don-e

These bacon wrapped peppers look great for Thanksgiving day foot ball.  What kind of temp and how long do you smoke them??

                  Thanks

                        Don-e


----------



## padronman

WOW.......I loves some ABT's and those look delicious.  Great Job


----------



## venture

Bacon is the tricky part.

Yours look GREAT!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474

Awesome looking ABT's


----------



## big biscuit

Love me some ABT's. Those look awesome!!!


----------

